# Does the Inkjet Heat Transfer Paper really...



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Ok.. I'm sure this has been ask well over a Billion times... but, does the inkjet transfer paper you use really make a difference? I read on a site that it made a BIG difference... the stuff you buy in the office supply stores isn't any good. Well, I'll tell ya, I've tried the generic brand Staples paper, then, the "Professional" quality paper from Transfer Paper Canada, then, the Avery paper from Staples... drum roll please! What made the biggest difference? The heat press! I tried a opaque transfer with an iron and a light fabric transfer with an iron and the results were terrible. I recieved my little JP-12 and wow.. what a difference. But, I don't really notice a difference between the papers? The printer made a BIG difference and the press made a BIG difference... but the only diffence in the paper was the price.. waaaaay cheaper from Transfer Paper Canada!

Any thoughts on this subject?


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

PT Studios said:


> Ok.. I'm sure this has been ask well over a Billion times... but, does the inkjet transfer paper you use really make a difference? I read on a site that it made a BIG difference... the stuff you buy in the office supply stores isn't any good. Well, I'll tell ya, I've tried the generic brand Staples paper, then, the "Professional" quality paper from Transfer Paper Canada, then, the Avery paper from Staples... drum roll please! What made the biggest difference? The heat press! I tried a opaque transfer with an iron and a light fabric transfer with an iron and the results were terrible. I recieved my little JP-12 and wow.. what a difference. But, I don't really notice a difference between the papers? The printer made a BIG difference and the press made a BIG difference... but the only diffence in the paper was the price.. waaaaay cheaper from Transfer Paper Canada!
> 
> Any thoughts on this subject?


...i think digital transfers has it's quality limits. There is not one major brand (not talking about cafe press type sellers) , im talking about brands that have goods in the stores where people can feel the prints on the shirts that uses them.


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Of course T-Bot shows up everytime at looking at Spot98! LOL. For sure, but the market i'm going for is One-Off on demand type shirts... mostly photography.

I'm very curious about this plastisol thing tho... so to press a one color transfer on any color shirt...24-49 sheets... is about a $1.75 a sheet? And that's as many images as I can fit on one 9 X 12 sheet?


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

PT Studios said:


> Any thoughts on this subject?


All three things (heat press, printer, and paper) will be a factor. I'd probably agree that the paper is the least important of the three, but all will contribute to making a product you are happy with.


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks Solmu... I'm pretty happy with the results I'm getting! Better then I thought... image is a little green sometimes, but, if that problem persists i'll just take it down a bit in Photoshop.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

PT Studios said:


> Of course T-Bot shows up everytime at looking at Spot98! LOL. For sure, but the market i'm going for is One-Off on demand type shirts... mostly photography.


I think for the type of art (photo) shirts you are making, one off's etc. you can really create some great stuff and get more money for them by using super-non-stretch knits, some jersey shirts are ok but I have seen shirts printed with digital transfers on LINEN button up shirts with multi color digital transfers that look amazing and the quality is much better that on regular jersey knit t-shirts. 

In Toronto, there is a store on Queen st. called KAMA KAZI, they have some greats shirts done that way, when you have some time, perhaps go there and have a look. The owner is a great guy btw.


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Thanks T-Bot.. I did go to the Kama Kazi site.. pretty cool stuff.. I'd like to see the process.. actually watch them put the designs on and see the finished results up close!


----------



## ecalomino (Dec 28, 2006)

The paper matters, really it does. There are two or three major mills that manufacture paper and sell through Master Distributors. Neenah Brand Papers are excellent.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

PT Studios said:


> image is a little green sometimes, but, if that problem persists i'll just take it down a bit in Photoshop.



This is likely a factor with the inks you are using. You may want to try adjusting your color profiles to use less yellow and more magenta and cyan (-15, +5, +5 is usually a good place to start). This is often a good way to fix any odd color shifts that happen after pressing, with Durabrite inks for example.


The paper used certainly is a factor, but I can see (to some extent) what you mean. I do still have some shirts around that I did with an Iron + Avery paper where the image is still intact and in decent shape. However, the wax window is really visible on these; not as bad on the shirts done with Magic Jet/Transjet II. They are also starting to flake a bit in some areas, but not terribly.

Also, when we tried the Office Max paper back in the Iron days (don't worry, we weren't selling them, just doing some for ourselves =) - it was MUCH worse. There are some papers out there such as this which are really bad. I think the differences between the higher grade papers will usually be more subtle and less distinct.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I just added new video in the article section testing 3 companies (2 brands)I did a printing, pressing and wash test on the shirts. I am showing the results with my new CIS system. I just loaded them so they may not show yet. Check later if not. Lou


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Exellent videos as always badalou. Do you know where I can get the Ironall paper here in Canada... specifically Ontario? I'd really like to get one of those Mighty Presses. Is that the Epson C88+ with the CIS?


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

I think a part of it is not just quality, but consistency.

I have done presses with the Office Supply stores' own brand paper - some sucked, some were average and one was really good. However, on all of them, even the really good one, the "window" shows MORE with washing, not less. However, using the imported paper from Picture Perfect Products (I have no idea what it's called in the States - I swear there only really seem to be about 4 of them, but everyone markets them under a different name!), I get quality results EVERY time, now that I have got the right temperature/pressure/method thing worked out. AND, the 'window' seems to show less with every washing, not more, which is a good thing . Also, the hand on this paper, while noticeable, is a lot softer than the office supplies paper.


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Interesting... I'm finding the paper I've sample is offten similar... to the point I was starting to think it was the same paper under different names. I never use the paper for lights just the dark stuff.


----------



## ecalomino (Dec 28, 2006)

Yes, the paper absolutely makes a difference. To think the paper doesn't make a difference would be silly, it does.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ecalomino said:


> Yes, the paper absolutely makes a difference. To think the paper doesn't make a difference would be silly, it does.


how much of a difference ?


----------



## ecalomino (Dec 28, 2006)

T-BOT said:


> how much of a difference ?


As much as the printers, inks, heat press combined....trust me, I am a Master Distributor of the product, the paper is the biggest difference between good product being made and poor quality...


----------



## Mark Wisniewski (Jan 5, 2007)

T-BOT said:


> how much of a difference ?


 I do a lot of testing with different transfer papers. However, I’m sorry to say that not much documentation has been done with this testing. 

A big difference that I see when testing is the feel of the finished transfer. The hand as it is called in the business is much more appealing with the better quality papers. The cheaper paper feels rubbery and hard with more of a tendency to crack. This means the garment will break down quicker. The higher quality papers have a much better feel and hold up better to the washing and drying cycles. 

I agree that the printer does have a lot to do with the initial look of the image you print on the paper. If your customer base is disposable then a cheaper paper can give you better margins on a disposable garment. But I truly believe that keeping the integrity of the garment for a long time is worth the extra pennies per sheet. Because I feel that a happy customer means a returning customer. 

Just my 2 cents!

Thanks


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

Well.. so far, and i've only been doing this a very short time, I've found that Neenah paper has the softest hand. Now, I've have no idea of longevity because I've been at this such a short time... So in your opinions, (ecalomino and Mark) who's the best?


----------



## Mark Wisniewski (Jan 5, 2007)

Neenah papers definitely are the best I love the JetWear Line


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

ecalomino said:


> As much as the printers, inks, heat press combined....trust me, I am a Master Distributor of the product, the paper is the biggest difference between good product being made and poor quality...


IMHO, the ink would have to either an equally big factor or a close second. Use the wrong ink and you'll have a design that fades, bleeds and generally looks terrible.


----------



## technolicious (Feb 9, 2007)

Sorry to backtrack, but does anyone have the answer to the question: Is there a Canadian distributor of Iron-All?

Thanks!


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> Is there a Canadian distributor of Iron-All?


None that has been found so far. The only people selling that type paper would be newmilfordphoto.com and imprintables.com (selling the same paper but just called JetFlex). Both companies ship internationally.


----------



## technolicious (Feb 9, 2007)

That's what I thought. I am thinking the duty that would have to be paid on paper from the States may drive me to choose something on my side of the border. Anyone have any experience with shipping and duty costs to Canada?


----------



## Jasonda (Aug 16, 2006)

technolicious said:


> That's what I thought. I am thinking the duty that would have to be paid on paper from the States may drive me to choose something on my side of the border. Anyone have any experience with shipping and duty costs to Canada?


Check out this site:

Postal Program -- Under $1,600


----------



## Ujudgnme2 (Mar 28, 2006)

badalou said:


> I just added new video in the article section testing 3 companies (2 brands)I did a printing, pressing and wash test on the shirts. I am showing the results with my new CIS system. I just loaded them so they may not show yet. Check later if not. Lou


 
From your video, it looks like the CIS is being attached to the cartridges which came with the printer?????? At first, I was thinking the CIS replaces the use of the printer cartridges. I guess its obvious where the CIS is to be attached.

For the CIS 3, I see you had a band across the picture, what did you do to get rid of it?


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

I like the Neenah papers the best of all the papers I've tried... and you can get them in Canada pretty cheap... ummm transferpapercanada.com or .ca something like that. However, I'm really starting to look at the ChromaBlast or dye-sub or even Duracotton HT. I really want something that has less hand and much less cracking.

Oh and I like the new shirt Jasonda!


----------



## vlcnmstr (Jan 5, 2007)

PT Studios said:


> Well.. so far, and i've only been doing this a very short time, I've found that Neenah paper has the softest hand. Now, I've have no idea of longevity because I've been at this such a short time... So in your opinions, (ecalomino and Mark) who's the best?


so, where are these Neenah papers? I only know them as regular printer paper, not transfer??
djl


----------



## PT Studios (Dec 15, 2006)

The place I get the Neenah paper (in Canada) is here Heat Transfer Paper & Heat Presses @ TransferPaperCanada.com

Which is a part of this company here Spaark - The Digital Image Boutique


----------



## tshirtnewbie (Jun 24, 2007)

It seems this neenah paper is only for darks..

Is there one similar recommended for lights?


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

Do you guys really get people who are satisfied with printed transfers? I've tried a few and the quality is embarrassing in my opinion.

Vinyls like Thermoflex and the like work great, but inkjet transfers seem to be rather poor...


----------



## funtimesx (Apr 9, 2006)

gothicaleigh said:


> Do you guys really get people who are satisfied with printed transfers? I've tried a few and the quality is embarrassing in my opinion.


Yes, I really do. At the moment, my entire t-shirt line is done with heat transfers, and touch wood, so far I haven't had a complaint about quality and I do have repeat business.

In what way is the quality embarrassing?


----------



## gothicaleigh (Jun 16, 2007)

Washfastness and feel when doing anything but very small cover. It's uncomfortable when compared to any other process I have worn.
Has a papery feel as opposed to the rubberyness of cut vinyl (if that makes sense). Maybe there is an inkjet transfer that is closer to Thermoflex that I have not tried though?

I'm not trying to insult it, because I believe it has it's place when you can't justify the expense for a better process, but unless you absolutely need color fades (like photographs for example) it would probably be better to layer flex vinyl.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

tshirtnewbie said:


> It seems this neenah paper is only for darks..
> 
> Is there one similar recommended for lights?



IronAll (aka MiraCool, SoftFeel, EverSoft, etc.) or Transjet II (aka Magic Jet) are the two standards of light transfer quality.




gothicaleigh said:


> Do you guys really get people who are satisfied with printed transfers? I've tried a few and the quality is embarrassing in my opinion.
> 
> Vinyls like Thermoflex and the like work great, but inkjet transfers seem to be rather poor...



Everyone has their own opinion of what quality is good enough. It's not that I think heat transfers as the same quality as a good screen printing job; they aren't. However, in many cases, the quality is plenty acceptable.

I've found if you use good quality paper and apply it correctly, LIGHT transfer paper really isn't bad. I would _not_ recommend opaqu transfer for most uses, though; the quality on that is poor (and the feel is very rubbery usually, in a bad way).

I think most transfers done (correctly) on light shirts are easily as good or better as the screen printing jobs you get all the time from many retail stores, for example.

It largely depends on youir market - a lot of people really won't care very much. Some markets (e.g. fashion/trendy), it might matter more.


----------



## driedhumor (Jun 21, 2007)

Hi, i don't know if this is the right thread, but I have a tshirt transfer paper from magnum papers. I like to know if i want to put the design on a orange shirt, do i need to make the background of my design orange too? Thanks.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 26, 2005)

driedhumor said:


> Hi, i don't know if this is the right thread, but I have a tshirt transfer paper from magnum papers. I like to know if i want to put the design on a orange shirt, do i need to make the background of my design orange too?



If it's an opaque paper, you need to either cut out all the whitespace or color match the background to the shirt. Color matching will probably not be perfect, and the difference may be noticeable.

If it's a normal transfer paper for lights, no, you don't need to - but do realize that any 'white' in your design will take on the color of the shirt, and you may end up with a dull white-orange border/glow around your image (any paper transfered without design on it).


----------



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi, I found IronAll under a different name.At least thats the way I understand it. Its Everlast and I got it through Transfer Paper Canada - Your transfer source.
I've only tried it once but I liked the way it turned out.Alice


----------



## sonyadanielle (Mar 4, 2011)

I want to make some shirts for my little soccer players. I have been reading theses blogs for days because I don't like jumping into things with my eyes closed. I have an airbrush store with a heat press and have delt with transfers befor but not my own. I have an HP deskjet F2210, will this work? Do I need special ink? Thanks for any help


----------



## allie (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi Sonya, i'm not sure I can be much help but after reading a lot about heat transfers I got the impression that HP ink wouldn't work well in heat transfers. I have a Canon printer but thinking I should get an Epsom. My shirts don't stand up to washing very long ( fading) . I could use advice as well. Allie


----------



## TWINBIN (Jan 14, 2011)

I;m with you... I've used the Impritables WH inkjet paper and it looked great... until I test washed and dried it. I do think it was an ink issue vs. a paper issue for me. The HP ink's did't hld up.

I'l be interested to know what others use as far as printers and ink also.


----------

